
What are some new ideas for hiring software engineers? - seige
https://medium.com/@lifeinafolder/not-so-crazy-ideas-for-hiring-software-engineers-ea5684298502#.92t5avqry
======
seige
What new practices or questions are people adopting to improve their
interviews?

